
A lone wolf's miles traveled in northern Minnesota - bookofjoe
https://brilliantmaps.com/wolf-map/
======
shurcooL
96.5 MB GIF ahead warning.

(I'm both impressed and scared of how I used up 1% of my generous mobile data
plan in about 5 seconds by clicking 1 link.)

~~~
imrehg
Is 10GB a generous mobile data plan these days? I guess it really depends on
where you are. In Taiwan I used to have unlimited one years ago already. Now
in England they just start to come out with unlimited plans that are not
totally ridiculously overpriced, so I guess things are getting better.

But yeah, while my first thought was "95MB is not _that_ much", it is also 4x
the size of the hard drive of my first computer, so yeah, suddenly can relate
that it is not totally expected either. (and these views definitely date me).

------
alejohausner
Minnesota is BIG! Earlier this year an Arctic fox was tracked walking 3500 km
(~2000 miles) in 76 days from Spitsbergen (Norway) to Ellesmere island
(Canada) over the Arctic ice[1]. I thought that was a long way.

1\. [https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/arctic-fox-
travels-3-500-km-...](https://www.ctvnews.ca/sci-tech/arctic-fox-
travels-3-500-km-from-norway-to-canada-in-only-76-days-1.4490363).

~~~
billfruit
Amazing as per the data, once the fox walked 150 kilo meters in a single day.

------
MrRadar
Here's another map from the same project that shows multiple different wolves
and how they stay within their territories:
[https://i.redd.it/6ddoli58r1v21.gif](https://i.redd.it/6ddoli58r1v21.gif)

------
driverdan
Original:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/bol3rj/oc_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/bol3rj/oc_11_months_of_a_lone_wolfs_travels_in_northern/)

------
smabie
It's interesting that the movements sometimes look like a random walk, but
also there's definitely movements that look purposeful. I wonder what's the
underlying reason for the change in the two apparent movement states (mostly
random, purposeful). Of course it could always just be a random walk, but it
doesn't look very likely.

~~~
FartyMcFarter
This one was interesting:

Q (thechrizzo): Close to the end there is this straight line from bottom to
top… What was that? The wolf walking a straight line for miles? Kinda strange

A: The wolf was running down a power line that is a compacted snowmobiled
trail during the winter. This trail allowed the wolf to travel in a straight
line for a a good distance!

------
winrid
It probably ran that long distance initially to get away from whatever tagged
it....

------
notwumao
This is a great example of high performance, low resource and minimal
dependencies. I wish someone will develop an operating system called Lone
Wolf.

~~~
pvaldes
Is not lonely, is an explorer, pioneer and cartographer :-).

The three parallel lines next Pitt around oct 22 are really striking. Could
those lines be an artifact of GPS, or is the wolf deliberately trying to
explore the new area with the minimum effort (perimeter first and then filling
the area systematically)?

Update: okay, is using the firebreaks on wild areas and roads to travel.
Firebreaks and roads are built in parallel lines

------
Simulacra
I don’t know what else to say but that is just awesome.

